
Australian Information Commissioner takes action against Facebook - Khaine
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/federal/information-commissioner-takes-action-against-facebook-over-cambridge-analytica-scandal-20200309-p548aw.html
======
zenincognito
1.7m fine for damages to 300k individuals sets the wrong example.

